
There’s an easy way to make lending fairer for women. Trouble is, it’s illegal - respinal
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614721/theres-an-easy-way-to-make-lending-fairer-for-women-trouble-is-its-illegal/
======
Bostonian
The article says that men default more than women, controlling variables such
as payment history and income, so models should be allowed to account for that
(with a gender dummy variable?). But would the same argument be made if
current models overpredicted men's defaults compared to women's?

------
datalist
The entire argument is ludicrous and hypocritical. I am surprised such an
obviously sexist idea makes it even into anything that reaches more than a
handful of people, but then it shouldnt surprise these days.

